

United States has 8.4 million Millionaires but only 413 Billionaires - ck2
http://www.fastcompany.com/1749365/with-84-million-american-millionaires-billionaire-is-the-new-goal

======
known
because average CEO made 343 times more money than the average American.
[http://www.economyincrisis.org/content/ceo-pay-
now-343-times...](http://www.economyincrisis.org/content/ceo-pay-
now-343-times-higher-average-american)

------
ck2
By the way, that means one in thirty adults in the USA is a millionaire.

~~~
vannevar
That seems high based on my experience. If it's correct, I ought to know a lot
more millionaires than I do. The infographic doesn't cite a specific source
for that 8.4M figure. I'm inclined to doubt it.

